# Opening a shop



## loopy_laura (Nov 19, 2006)

I am very interested in opening a reptile shop in the essex, and i just wanted some advise from those who have done it before. where to start?


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

loopy_laura said:


> I am very interested in opening a reptile shop in the essex, and i just wanted some advise from those who have done it before. where to start?


The main thing to start off with is take a look around your local area and see how many shops supply the same things as you would.

Ive opened a pet shop 5 months ago with a reptile room, without the dog, cat, fluffy animal food and accesories we probably wouldnt still be open. 
Is there enough demand after other shops have taken their input into the reptile market to keep you going??

Speak to a business development organisation, there are government organisations that may be able to help you with business planning, budget, and startup costs. The one in Wales is called "business eye" but they werent a great help to be honest due to them not covering retail in their grants approval, but helped to point us in some good directions for info on setting up a business.

Have you got the money to setup your shop? most commercial letting agents want 3 months rent as bond and the first months rent up front, that can be alot. Speak to the letting agents ask them their policies on the shop lease and how much bond they need, some agents will not let to pet shops.

Add to that your viv's, thermostats, ceramics, heat mats, UV starters and tubes, equipment to sell and reptiles.

A pet shop licence in my area runs 1st Jan to 1st Jan, so buying one this month would cost you a full year for just over a month. 

The licencing officer will have to visit your shop, check all cages, viv's are of a good enough quality, size and layout. You will probably have to make changes to your setups based on their instructions.

Other things to include are Gas, Electric, Council Tax, Advertising, Staff if your going to employ someone, equipment including shelving, till, etc.


Hope this post hasnt put you off but would rather give you an idea on what is covered and not give a fake view of it,

Craig.


*EDIT* Also look at this page http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=13997


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you do need to give people the lot though dont you?, at the end of the day there would be no point lieing and saying how easy it is.
i remember you opening that shop dude, and i have to say i'm pretty embarresd i havent been


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> you do need to give people the lot though dont you?, at the end of the day there would be no point lieing and saying how easy it is.
> i remember you opening that shop dude, and i have to say i'm pretty embarresd i havent been


Nige: your more than welcome any time, we are in South Wales so if your ever down in Cardiff give us a bell.

To be honest we are still 5 months on being found by people in our own town! And up until a week ago the herp selection was limited but my new viv's have helped out in that area.

Anyone interested in reptiles are welcome down to the shop for a coffee and a chat, Im there most weekends so if you can call in then just introduce yourself and I will get the kettle on :lol: 

It was a hard struggle both time and money to get things started and we havent taken any wages from the shop as yet (apart from the occasional takeaway), all the takings have gone back into the stock to expand as quick as we can.

You will always find that no matter how extensive your stock range is people will still ask for the things you dont have, anyone hear of large white heart sunflower seeds? even if you have I have a woman that comes into the shop that they wont be right for... some people.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in love with that wee lop rabbit on your site..... :wink:


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

bribrian said:


> I'm in love with that wee lop rabbit on your site..... :wink:


Don't ya love royalty free images :lol: 
Have some great lion head rabbits in at the moment, will have to get the camera out.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no probs dude.. i do end up in that neck at times too


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

WTF theres another reptile shop in South Wales I've not been to yet!! Damn!

I spend ages trauling the internet for reptile shops and been to loads... there are only 3 that I knew of in SW, Dragon in Cardiff, Wildside in Newport and P&R Parrots(?) in Newport as well (but there rep section is tiny)

You open on Sundays Goodwin.. I can't get onto your site, is it down? Cause i guess your opening times are on there!?


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> WTF theres another reptile shop in South Wales I've not been to yet!! Damn!
> 
> I spend ages trauling the internet for reptile shops and been to loads... there are only 3 that I knew of in SW, Dragon in Cardiff, Wildside in Newport and P&R Parrots(?) in Newport as well (but there rep section is tiny)
> 
> You open on Sundays Goodwin.. I can't get onto your site, is it down? Cause i guess your opening times are on there!?


Yeah we open on a Sunday, mainly for the animals benefit, we open up from 11 until either 2 or 4 depending on trade.

Weve got a 15 stack viv wall, and some additional exo terra's, let me know if your going to visit or introduce yourself if you turn up un-announced.

The postcode along with the opening times are available on-line, the website should be up, never seen the server fail.

Look forward to meeting some people in person,


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Quality dude! Yeah ur sites back up now.... as it turns out my soccer match is cancelled tomorrow (bloody rain!) so I have a spare weekend  will try to come down either Saturday or Sunday and I'll introduce myself!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

soccer!...SOCCER! grrrr :lol:


----------



## Goodwin (Nov 17, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> Quality dude! Yeah ur sites back up now.... as it turns out my soccer match is cancelled tomorrow (bloody rain!) so I have a spare weekend  will try to come down either Saturday or Sunday and I'll introduce myself!


Cool, If im not in the shop at the time speak to Ceri my wife, she can give me a call. 
But as the weather is going to be crap wont be much further than the shop anyway. Getting a 4ft Boa dropped off on the weekend too, but plenty of other things to see anyway.


----------

